# Clicker training?



## marshmellow (Apr 14, 2008)

What is this clicking business? Where do I get one?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the idea of clicker training- you can even get one at KB toys or Petco- but I cannot count on myself to keep it handy. Instead, I use the word "yes" as a clicker like many people do. Tally will do anything for YES. The idea is to condition the pup to equate the click sound with a treat-reward; you can click more accurately and quickly than you can treat. The point is timing- rewarding exactly the behavior you applaud. Marine trainers who work with Dolphins pioneeered the method.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually do not like the idea of clicker training: For the reason mentioned above and I have 3 kids. We all can't have a clicker on hand, its much less complicated to use words. I did observe a training class that used the clicker method and thats how I made my decision to take Beau to another spot.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Clicker training is brilliant - but it is you who needs to make sure that you do it correctly. Start off with something simple that your dog can already do - like a sit. Tell your dog to sit and the minute that it's bum hits the ground, you click, treat and praise. Once you have the basic idea sussed you can move onto other things - the sky's the limit. 

I started clicker training with Quinn and he picked it up really quick, and i have clicker trained 2 parrots - the only problem with that is Dillon (african grey) will "click" himself if i don't click a behaviour!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I happen to really enjoy clickertraining - and my dogs do too!
Great for teaching intricate behaviors...
Great for teaching a dog to think independantly...
Great for teaching a dog to interact in specific ways with objects (i.e. agility)
Great for dogs that are touch or personal space sensitive...

Does require a bit of timing...most people get better with practice
Clickers are not used 'forever' - just during the learning phase..

Read-up on the theory and watch clicker training before grabbing a clicker...The basic theory is not complicated - It is easy to misuse or lose the meaning of the click if you are unsure of what you are doing...


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey is starting his clicker training this Saturday morning - I will report back with plenty of pics  We had the first humans only lesson last Saturday (two hours) and got to grips with the whole reasoning behind clicker training. Also got a super book (written by the trainer) as well as a DVD (by the trainer).


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't really done much with clicker training... love the concept but still learning the technique as I go. I have, however, used it to fine tune some things (proper pick-ups on retrieves, and I'm using it now to reinforce our obedience jumps since Jersey decided he didn't like them) and for silly tricks like "Stick 'em up," playing dead, and things like that. I have found it to be VERY effective. I think I'll continue using it sparsely for now, learning and trying new things with Jersey, and maybe by the time I'm ready for another pup I'll be prepared to make it the bulk of our training. Even if it's not the primary method you wind up using, I recommend learning a little about it.... it's a really fun method and I've found it really builds my boys confidence.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe I should reconsider......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We tried it with Maggie and every time you clicked the clicker , she would snap at it....Needless to say we went a different route.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I use the clicker when it is a difficult ( or scarey ) thing I am doing.. Like meeting a scarey person, etc.. Rusty will immediatly get into " training " mode and all will go well. You don't need the clicker at all times.. once the behavior is learned you can say "yes".. but as in all training.. it is all about the timing. I put our clicker on a fat rubber band and attached it to a wrist thing made to hold a key.. I don't have to hold it on walks.. but if I need it ( new person, etc. ) it is there. We do " touches " with the clicker.. he will nose target something I point to and get treated clicked, then.. Works for us. Mostly use the lure and reward type of positive training, though.
If you want to introduce it.. just drop a treat, and click, again, again.. You want them to learn click means treat.. The opertunistic little creatures that they are they will pick it up VERY fast!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Go to www.clickertraining.com for loads and loads of wonderful information.

The click sound is an extremely salient reward marker for dogs when it's been conditioned properly. It's often stronger than saying "yes" or "good" b/c there isn't any variance in the sound of the clicker, yet when we speak, many things influence how our words sound. Not saying verbal markers don't work - they do - but there's something extra "sticky" it seems about a properly used clicker.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I happen to really enjoy clickertraining - and my dogs do too!
> 
> Great for teaching a dog to think independantly...
> 
> My older , really smart golden Finn, proves this point. When he sees a clicker, he offers up all the behaviors he know on his own initiative- like sit, down, paw, speak, roll over, crawl, play dead, say your prayers, heel (which is a bit pushy!),but if that doest win him a treat, he gets very quiet and very intense. He gets in the learning zone and opens himself up to sending and receiving cues. He learned how to learn through the clicker as a puppy. He is incredibly easy to teach.


----------

